# E.T. DVD - Best price $14.9x



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, here's what I know:

* The movie is being released in three versions: Standard P&S, Standard Widescreen, and Giftset Widescreen.
* All three versions include both the 1982 and the 2002 versions of the film.
* K-mart has it for $14.99, but Pan and Scan only.
* Rumor has it Wal-Mart is selling it for $14.97.
* Best Buy will price-match K-mart.
* The case for the standard editions sucks.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Wal-Mart's website has it listed for $19.96 (widescreen, naturally) which is less than Amazon which has it for $22.49.

Cheapest I found was www.playcentric.com for $17.77

Best Buy was $19.99 - matched at Circuit City. All widescreen editions.

Anyone else found widescreen cheaper?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Target had the widescreen version for $16.99 today. Picked this up at the Pheasant Lane Mall in Nashua, NH where there is no sales tax. Also noticed that Best Buy was selling the new Foo Fighters CD for $11.99, Circuit City had it for a buck less at $10.99 and Newbury Comics had it for a buck less then CC at: $9.99

*Circuit City is selling Unreal Tournament 2003 for the PC this week at $37.99*


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Half.com has it for $13.48 with shipping.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah Zac, we're limited to only Wal-Mart and BiMart here. That's why I always explore the online outlets. It seems that half.com beats the "brick and mortar" stores about 9 out of 10 times. And that's even after you add in shipping costs.

I use the www.addall.com price comparison engine to check for the best price on books and movies. They search a couple dozen online outlets for the best price including shipping.


----------

